# Letter to the IMAF, Inc.



## Cruentus (Sep 5, 2002)

O.K.......


My concern at this point is to figure out from the list of leaders in Modern Arnis, who I want to associate with, and who I do not want to associate with. Basically, I want to know who is propigating B.S., and who is the real deal. If your the real deal then your helping further my teachers dream, and the art that I love. I will wholeheartedly support you. If you are using Modern Arnis to propigate B.S. to promote yourself, then you are defiling that dream. Not only will I not support you, but I will make it my goal to expose you for the liar and fraud that you are.

Now....we all should know by now that Jeff Delanay and Lisa McManus are frauds, liars, and an embarressments to Modern Arnis. They are a disgrace all of us who have worked hard to promote the art that we love. Yea that's right.....I said it! I doubt anyone will disagree with me publicly on this one, at this stage in the game.

My concern right now is regarding Dr. Shea's IMAF, Inc. There are many people in this group who are my peers, who are old friends of mine, and who I want to believe are good people. But, the other side of the coin is that I feel that some information is presented by this group in a rather confusing manner, which may mislead people. It is also very difficult to communicate with the group, to get "straight" answers (this is not just my own feeling, but the feeling is shared by many others). 

The bottom line is that I don't know where the group thinks they stand in terms of leadership, what they claim exactly, or whether there motives are ethical or not. I think that many of you are in the same boat that I am in. So, lets clear up the matter once and for all. I wrote this letter to Dr. Shea and Staff. I was told that the IMAF, Inc has gotten better at responding to concerns.

I, as well as many of you, will await a response.

Letter:

Paul Janulis
WMAA of Michigan
343 S. Bywood Clawson MI 48017
(248)722-1634,  pauljanulis@hotmail.com



IMAF, Inc. Corporate Office
2322 Chappell Lane
Missouri City, TX 77459




Dear Dr. Shea, and the IMAF staff,

Hello. I am a student of the late Professor Remy A. Presas, and a former member of the old IMAF. Some of you may remember me from past seminars and camps with Professor. I have been training actively in Modern Arnis for the better part of 11 years now. I now teach Modern Arnis and combative Martial Arts out in Rochester, Michigan. I have linked up with Tim Hartman and the WMAA organization. I have continued the pursuit of my own knowledge, and I have been carrying on Professors dream as best as I can.

There are a couple of concerns that I have. One is I am concerned about the political environment in the Modern Arnis World, and the image it may give to others about the art. The other is I am at a point in my own training where I would like to be able to freely explore the other methods of the presentation of Modern Arnis outside of my own affiliation. 

I will not, however, support any organization that slanderously defiles my late teachers dream. This gets to the point of why I am writing this letter to you. I need to clear up a few issues that I have before I can comfortably visit, or train at events hosted by your organization. Im sure that you can understand that I need to know where any group stands ethically before I can support that group.

My first question involves the way in which information is presented on the website. In the Code of Conduct page it states, The IMAF is the governing body, mandated by Grand Master Remy Amador Presas, to implement and execute his vision for the future of Modern Arnis. It then further states, The IMAF will provide for the disciplined, rigorous, and systematic training in Modern Arnis, to include (1) the Way of the Flow, and (2) the Art of Tapi Tapi.

These statements, as well as the way that the rest of the information is presented, leads one to make some logical conclusions that I feel may not be entirely true. It seems that the IMAF, Inc. presents the idea that Tapi-Tapi is the highest form of Modern Arnis. Since the group is lead by the Masters of Tapi-Tapi, and they are mandated by professor to teach the complete art, this implies that the IMAF, Inc. is the only group that teaches Modern Arnis in its completeness. It is implied that it was also mandated by professor for the IMAF, Inc. to be the only true successors of the art.

I am not the only one who is confused about what the IMAF Inc. is claiming. So I ask this question outright: Does the IMAF, Inc. believe that they are the only ones with Professors complete art (and the only ones sanctioned by Professor to teach the complete art), or does the IMAF, Inc. recognize that they are one group of leaders out of many that are a part of the Modern Arnis family?

Before I can feel comfortable training or visiting the IMAF, Inc. events, I need this question answered publicly. If it cant be answered publicly, but you can indeed answer the question for me, I would like permission to present this information publicly if necessary. This way there will be no misunderstanding regarding your group if I, or others choose to participate with your group.

Please understand that this is not meant to be an attack on your organization, but that I indeed want to clear this issue up. If you could address my concerns as soon as possible, it would be greatly appreciated. You can contact me by mail, e-mail, or phone with the information above. Thank you.




									               	Sincerely,

                                                                Guro Paul Janulis
                                                                Head Instructor
                                                     WMAA Rochester MI. chapter


----------



## modarnis (Sep 7, 2002)

Posted on Datu Worden's Forum

Hello Paul,
Thanks for your post, but I do have some concerns as to why this is so important to you as a student of Datu Hartmans'.
I would hope that Tim is providing some good training for you and his other students. As a matter of fact I know he is, otherwise he would not be a Datu in Modern Arnis.
You're interest is justified but I do not think IMAF inc. or Randy Shea owe you a personal response, we all have our own directions including Datu Tim. 
It would seem we are all under the hammer to answer every inquiry from every interested student of Modern Arnis. In the media of Internet the issue is really who is doing the talking and asking.
If you are an official board member of WMAA that is fine, it is good to see you take such an interest in IMAF inc. If you are not a Board Member of WMAA, then I think a Datu Tim Hartman or Dan Anderson would be a more professional choice as a spokesperson for the WMAA.
Of course I expect you to take issue with my reply due mainly to the tone in your letter to Dr. Shea.
Do I agree with everything that is going on in Modern Arnis, IMAF, IMAF inc., WMAA, NO!
As most won't agree with the directions I have taken Modern Arnis.
It is very simple, attend a seminar and meet the people for yourself and then make a judgement call, and shout it out to the World if you have somehow appointed yourself the man to cleanup Modern Arnis. 
Until that time do what Professor asked all of us to do, Just do your work, write an article or develop a better curriculum. All the chattering via the internet is just that, and in most cases very petty!
By the way, if Datu Hartman is providing quality instruction and leadership, whatever any of the other groups do should not concern you, his work and efforts should!
In closing, I am not interested in having this subject as part of the WMA Coalition topics, thanks anyway....
Datu Kelly S. Worden


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2002)

It seems to me that *PAUL*'s question is fair if the IMAF-Schea group feels that it is the only legitimate organization for IMAF players. If IMAF-Schea feels that it is just another organization, like the other IMAF, the WMAA, etc., then I would agree that it might not be feasible to answer every challenging inquiry despite the PR benefits of doing so.

As to attending their seminars to see what they're doing, it isn't necessary--the main members of the IMAF have been active at Modern Arnis events over the past years and anyone who has trained with the Professor at seminars and camps over the past decade would surely have met and worked with some if not all of the IMAF-Schea senior instructors. It's also clear that they're pedantically following the format of the Professor's most recent teaching. The advice to go see them at seminars is very sensible w.r.t. those who are only becoming active and visible in the United States in the wake of the Professor's passing, e.g. MARPPIO (of whom I have heard nothing but good things incidentally), but for the MOTTS it is redundant.

Incidentally, I did not take *PAUL*'s letter as something written in any way on behalf of the WMAA. He mentioned his affiliation with the WMAA but it appears to me that he was writing as a Modern Arnis practitioner who was asking about their organization. In any event, WMAA members are allowed their own viewpoints and are free to affiliate with other organizations simultaneously if they so choose.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 8, 2002)

The letter is not an official statement from the WMAA. I do support freedom of speach for our members. We at the WMAA don't want our members to feel like DRONES. I wish Paul luck on this quest for knowledge and hope he shares his findings with us.

Respectfully,
Datu Tim Hartman
WMAA.


----------



## Corey Minatani (Sep 9, 2002)

Dear Paul:

this subject is written and responded to in a good amount of detail on one of the threads on the WMAC forum, I think it is the one called New Grandmaster of Modern Arnis or something to that effect and several board members of the IMAF, Inc. make their statements and feelings known about questions such as yours.

You might have to adjust the page settings, looking for threads beyond the default of 20 days, but hopefully this will help you.

Corey Minatani


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 9, 2002)

*modarnis* Thank you for including Datu Worden's response on this forum. I figured that he would respond that way given that he doesn't know me or the dynamics of my relationship with members of both IMAF's. I respect Mr. Wordens input, but I disagree with how he handled my post. He gave a lengthy response, leaving unanswered questions, but then locked the thread so I could not clarify my standpoint. I E-mailed him personally however, and further explained myself. Hopefully he'll respond, and hopefully there is no bad blood or hurt feelings between us.

*Arnisador and Renegade:* Thank you for your input and clarifications. Renegade, I also want to publically thank you for your support as an organization leader in allowing me to persue my own quest for knowledge. I am glad the WMAA allows me to have my own opinions and concerns, and respects me for my input, opinions, and concerns.

*Corey Minatani* Thank you for directing me to the WMAC site. I am not on there that often, and I did not know that the MOTTS subject was discussed before, in relationship to this topic. Here was the one thing that MAO (AKA Dan McConnell) said in relationship to the topic:



> I realize that there is alot of discussion/differing opinion about the tapi tapi question. Tapi tapi defined is counter for counter. If you counter for counter, your doing tapi tapi. It is really that simple. The Masters of Tapi Tapi do not claim to be better than, or hold the corner on, or have any deep hidden secrets to Modern Arnis. They/we are operating on what Remy's wishes were for us. This may not be what his wishes were for everyone else. What he spoke to us is what we are doing. We are promoting/propagating the art of Modern Arnis as we were asked to. Most of the others who are teaching/spreading the art are doing their best. This is what we SHOULD be doing. Tapi Tapi isn't anything mystical. That is what they/we were given by the Professor, as he was giving it in the last several years. I would like to invite anyone with a question to attend a seminar or camp given be the IMAF, inc.(Shea) ,if even for a little while to talk, and get some questions answered. It is difficult at best to try to talk about the whole thing on the internet. I will be teaching a seminar this Sat. in Ohio. There is a camp in Conn. later this month and another in Oct. in Chicago. Please feel free to come by.



First off, this was the only IMAF Inc. statement I could find on the subject. If there is more and I am missing it, please let me know.

Now, this was a very good response to the issue. I commend Dan McConnell for that response. Had I of read this statement before the subject came up in a different thread on this forum, I may have never even asked the question. However, I had not read this statement before. I asked the original question (the one in the letter) in a thread here, and I did NOT get the same, or even a similar response from Dan McConnell. I instead was sarcastically blown off. I asked the question repeatedly, unsarcastically, and in different way's; yet with no avail.

Well, Mr. McConnell had his chance to put my queries to rest, and he chose not to. Fine. It's better off that way anyways. Based on my experience with him on many different threads, I have decided that Mr. McConnell's input, which is usually emotion driven as oppossed to logical, does not represent the IMAF, Inc., but in fact represents Mr. McConnell himself.

His opinion isn't what I am interested in anymore. I addressed the letter to Dr. Shea and Staff. I want a response from Dr. Shea, or an IMAF Inc. Staff member who has permission to answer by Shea and the MOTTS, so I can trust that the answer is conducive of the IMAF, Inc.

I do appreciate your input, however.

Thanks again everyone!
We are now into week one since the question was formally posed to the Organization.

PAUL
 :apv:


----------



## Corey Minatani (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey Paul:

the thread I was referring to is called 

   Speading the Art / New Grandmaster of Modern Arnis? 

on the WMAC forum, you need to select show all threads or topics and this will be on the 2nd page, in the middle somewhere.

Brian Johns and Datu Hoffman both give some explanations there, please check this thread as I think it answers many of your questions.  I grilled them about similar things and they (IMAF Inc) were very cordial and direct in answering.  The board may have felt they have already addressed this topic sufficiently and see no reason to continue battling ongoing requests.  Check this thread and get back to me.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 9, 2002)

thanks buddy. That's fair enough. I selected show all threads, but somehow missed that one. I'll take a look at it and get back to you tomorrow.

Respectfully,
PAUL


----------



## Mao (Sep 9, 2002)

Paul,
 Sorry you felt offended. I hope you get the answers you are looking for. The ones I gave were'nt sufficient for you. I got tired of being grilled. I still am tired of the grilling, so I don't bother partaking. If you want to ask Dr. Shea if what I say is factual, go ahead. We don't lie, cheat or steal. 

       Guro Dan McConnell
   IMAF, inc. board of Directors
      Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2002)

I think we're seeing differences in definitions--much like where Mr. Hartman and Mr. Knuttel differ over what is Modern Arnis in another thread. The term 'presence' is being taken in different ways by different people I believe. We saw this before with the word 'active' in the context of Mr. Wordenand will no doubt see it again in some other context.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 10, 2002)

I want to thank Corey Minatani again for directing me to the post on the WMAC forum entitled "Spreading the Art - New grandmaster of Modern Arnis?"

David Hoffman, Brian Johns, and Dan McConnell all gave pretty good input on the issue that I have had with the IMAF, Inc. I would like to qoute Dan McConnell once again, who's statement answers my question perfectly:


> I agree with Mr. Johns. Dr. Shea does not consider himself a grandmaster. I know what he thinks a grandmaster is, he told me. He has never used this term regarding himself. We have been charged, however, with continuing to teach and grow the art at it's various levels within the perameters of the IMAF, inc.. Many of us have long and varied histories in m.a.'s and naturally bring different elements to the style. This does not mean, nor do any of us believe that we "hold the corner" on Modern Arnis. No one in the IMAF, inc. with Dr. Shea, the MOTT'S, the Steering Commity, the Board of Directors think that we are grandmasters of Modern Arnis. This just isn't the fact. There is only one person who does this to my knowledge. It will become more and more important for us to try to work together as time goes on and more people begin to practice Modern Arnis, and travel, and see some of the different groups. It would be a shame to think that there would be any ill spoken of another group when we all have ModernArnis in common. Please note above that we operate "within the perameters of the IMAF, inc."
> respectfully,
> 
> Guro Dan McConnell
> ...



This, my friends, was the answer I was looking for. The IMAF, Inc. does NOT believe that they are the only ones with Professors complete art, sanctioned by Professor. They DO believe that they are one group of instructors among the many who are carrying on Professors art as best as they can.

Although Dan McConnells statement above describes the WMAC thread (in relationship to my question) the best, please understand I am taking that answer as the IMAF, Inc.'s stance due to the collective statements by Mr. McConnell, Mr. Johns, and Mr. Hoffman. 

I am happy that I actually got an answer, and for the most part everything is now Kosher....._however_ ....

I need to point out a few things...

Look at the wringer I was put through just to get that answer. I didn't even get a direct answer from any of the members of the group, who I'm sure read my concern on this thread or on other posts; it had to be passed to me 3rd hand (website) by someone not even a part of the IMAF, Inc. (Corey). 

So unfortunatily it still stands that there are communication issues within the IMAF, Inc., and there are still concerns about misleading information on the website, but these are issues that I can learn to accept as internal problems within the group that I need to not concern myself with (given that I am not a member). These, as well as other reasons, I guess are why I am not a member of the IMAF, Inc.. 

With Organizations, it boils down to not who is successor, but what group is best for the individual. The WMAA is best for me because I know I am getting quality training, accurate representation, communication, individuality, and assistance when I need it. Other individuals will make their decisions as to what group they'd like to affiliate themselves with, or whether to stay on their own, based on their needs. 

I feel ready to move foward now. I known for a long time that Delanay IMAF is an organization that I will not participate with. As for the other Orgs.; as a WMAA member I feel that I can experience what they have to offer freely. This includes the IMAF, Inc. I choose not to be a member of the group, but I would be happy to visit events that they may put forth. So, unless I see another problem with the group collectively, I will not hammer the IMAF, Inc. any longer. With a grain of salt, I will accept the group as they are. With the exception of Delanays supporters, I will work towards building personal relationships with members of the entire Modern Arnis Family, regardless of affiliation.   

Your friend in the art,
PAUL
:uhyeah:
P.S. Just to let you all know that I am letting the issue drop, however...I already sent the e-mail and letter that I posted in the beginning of the thread. Dr. shea, or another board member may or may not respond. If there is no response, I will not post again. If there is a response, however, I will still share it with the members of this forum as promised.   :asian:


----------



## Corey Minatani (Sep 10, 2002)

Paul:

no problem.  Once again, assume that the IMAF guys have been hammered enough and that they are probably worn out and need to focus on their students.  One shouldn't take it as an insult or anything such as that.

In addition, Datu Worden has replied to your questions on the WMAC forum.

In closing, I feel that the IMAF guys are good group, lets drop the subject altogether.

Let us all know what you are doing on that side of the country to better Modern Arnis.  Like the forum I directed you to, there probably has been other forums in such with similar info available.  I look forward to training with you guys and keep up the good research.

Corey Minatani, WRCMA Central Washington Regional Director


----------



## Mao (Sep 10, 2002)

Corey,
 Thank you for your post. It was mature and understanding. It sounds as if I'm not the only one who viewed it as getting hammered. Enough of that. LET'S PLAY!
  I will be conducting a semniar in November in Columbus, Ohio. I will post a date and time soon.

             Guro Dan McConnell
        IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
             Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey Dan,
A number of posts ago you mentioned you were up for a promotion.  Did you get it and what was it.  Just nosey.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mao (Sep 15, 2002)

Dan,
  I was promoted to Lieutenant. I will probably be assigned as a Chief Medical Officer in a battalion. Thanks for asking.

Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2002)

Congratulations Lt. McConnell!


----------



## Mao (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 16, 2002)

As Forrest Gump used to call his friend "Lt Daaann!!"


----------



## Mao (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey! You got new leggs!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 25, 2002)

Dan,
Congratulations from me as well.  Very well done.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mao (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks.

        Dan


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 26, 2002)

Congratulations to you Dan.  Job well done!!!


----------



## Mao (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks Pal.
 Are you going to Chicago?
             Dan


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Mao,

Unfortunately, I will not be able to go to Chicago.  Hope to train with you and Whoop soon.  One another note, have been really busy arranging first IMAF, Inc demo at my job.  David and I taught about 25 people the Professor's art.  And just completed hosting my first FMA seminar with Master Dionaldo, with 31 people in attendance, please see the FMA thread for more details about that.

Palusut


----------



## Mao (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah! You go Palusut!! Great turnout for your first FMA seminar! You should be proud. Good work! I hope we see you soon.
 Till then, my friend.

             Dan


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

Magic Legsssssss:cheers: 
                                                        :roflmao: 
                 :roflmao: 
:roflmao:
                                       :roflmao:
              :roflmao:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2002)

Never a response to or acknowledgement of the letter?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Never a response to or acknowledgement of the letter? *



Paul has had some computer problems and has not been online in while. I will talk to him in person and see if he would like me to respond for him. It is not that Paul is being rude and ignoring this thread, he just has not be able to get online
recently.

Best wishes and regards

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *Paul has had some computer problems and has not been online in while.  *



Now that you mention it I recall that Mr. Hartman mentioned this to me. I have to call *PAUL* this weekend anyway so I can ask him if he ever received a letter or acknowledgement from the IMAF as of his last check of his e-mail.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 8, 2002)

Sorry to ignore all of you. I'm going through a really tough transition period right now, so my online time have been severely limited. I really won't be able to respond to posts very often, so my response here will be long, to hopefully cover any area's that I've left open, so to speak. If you need to talk to me I won't be able to converse here, but you can get my contact info from the WMAA website. Hopefully I'll be online again within the next couple of weeks. I know many of you miss me (although many of you don't)! 

To answer Arnisador's and Rich's question, no I have not gotten a response from my letter. I only got an answer (which I posted here previously) third party. It's really ashame, too. I may of been confrontive at times here on the internet, but I thought the letter was pretty fair and non-confrontive. If I had recieved a response then it would be a lot easier to regard the group with a bit more respect as leaders in Modern Arnis. It would be a lot easier to patch up relationships. But I am instead ignored, as I have been all along by many of the current IMAF, Inc Leaders. To readers who may not know me or my background, this behavior predated Remy's death all the way back to my early teens when I was ignored and quietly belittled by some of these same individuals. When I was just a kid, I feel that some of my seniors, due to jealousy, egotism, or maybe just for superiority reasons tried to hold me back. I felt discouraged by "rank". Well, it was all for the better. Unlike some, I made the decision a long time ago to forget about rank and to focus on skill. I never was a rank collector or an @$$ kisser, and because of that I have learned to train diligently, I had earned more opportunities for 1 on 1 w/ professor then most realize, and I have earned more opportunities to train with some of the best Modern Arnis/Filipino Martial Arts instructors the world has to offer. For that, I would give up any rank I could ever attain.

I went to visit a IMAF, Inc. sponsered seminar last week. My friend/aquaintance was hosting one in Sterling Hieghts. I don't know if the instructor wants to be quoted here, so I won't mention his name, but he can own up to it later if he wishes. He mentioned a few points that I thought I would address here.

1. "I think you have overstepped your boundries"  The only boundries I have is to respect others who show me the same. It would be easier to show respect if I wasn't ignored.

2.  "How dare you call the MOTTS your peers!" I swear that is a direct qoute. Fair enough, though. Some of you may wonder why I have called them my peers in other posts. I have been in MA for 13 years. Yea, I know I'm still a baby, but that is the same amount of time and longer then many of the IMAF, Inc. leaders. Many people are my Senior in Rank, and almost all of the Modern Arnis "players" and instructors are my Seniors in age. That is not the point. We all were classmates in the same classroom under the same instructor. So in that respect, we are peers, and that is what I ment. As for skill, I'll only admit that any of the MOTTS are better skilled then me when it is proven to me. That means if I train with them, they attend the symposium and I see them there and what they have, or whatever. It hasn't happend yet. So, if any of you are waiting for me to say they are my seniors in knowledge and skill, don't hold your breath.

3. "I think your ego has gotten the best of you." Nope. I have no significant rank or title to protect. Martial Arts is not my career, or my livelyhood. What little amount of skill I have, I am willing to back up, but besides that, no ego here. I don't have anything to protect, and I don't really care what people think of me. I just want to do the right thing, and I hope that people will at least respect me for trying.

4. "THEY don't owe you anything. They don't owe you an answer!" That is arguable. I say that if they believe that they are leaders then they need to act like leaders and answer peoples inquires. If you can't do that, then don't claim to be a leader. Let's say that he was right, however, and that the Org. doesn't owe me any kind of response. Fine....but that doesn't make it right. On a small scale, I teach and host seminars, train, and I do my best to spread the art. As an instructor I try to make the time for anyone, whether it's answering a question, helping someone out, or answering another martial artist who I feel might be "hammering" me. I'm not perfect, but I try. Why do I do that? Because it's the right thing to do. That's how you build relationships and spread the art. As simple as that!

Other things were said, and I will address this particular instructor in private, but those were the most important, and I think that it has significance here.

In closing, I won't say that the IMAF, Inc. is a bad group to be around, or that it's members are bad people. On the contrary, I know many people who are members who are genuine, and who mean well. I will say that I am not a part of the IMAF, Inc. myself because I disagree with their methods. I want to take a different approach then they do to the art. The IMAF, Inc. may be a good group for others, however, and I fault no one for it. I wish them luck with their training, and I hope that they find truth. I may in future choose to train with, or link up with IMAF, Inc. individuals in the future. This does not mean that I lend my personal support to the group as a whole, but that I will take it on an individual per individual basis. My focus from here on out will still be on promoting truth, but in doing so I will try to be a positive influence for Modern Arnis as best as I can. I hope you can all do the same.

Thanks for listening.

Paul


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> [BI went to visit a IMAF, Inc. sponsered seminar last week. My friend/aquaintance was hosting one in Sterling Hieghts. I don't know if the instructor wants to be quoted here, so I won't mention his name, but he can own up to it later if he wishes. He mentioned a few points that I thought I would address here.
> 
> ...



Paul,

I have two questions: Was it a MOTT who said these things?  If so, at the very least it's bad PR and bad manners.  If not, who is speaking for the MOTTS and does he/she have the authority to do so.  If so, again bad PR and and bad manners.

Very Curiously Yours,
Dan Anderson
Founder, Modern Arnis 80


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 9, 2002)

It wasn't a MOTT, and most likely he has no authority.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 9, 2002)

Dan A.,

What's up. I happend to be on-line today, although I don't have much time. I thought I'd answer you anyways.

No, it wasn't a MOTT, and I don't know if he /she has any authority. I do agree that it was totally bad PR and bad manners;  even though I feel that the behavior is consistant with that of the group, I still left that persons name out of it. I just don't know if the person would appreciate having a conversation between "us" publicized, but I know sometimes the person browses around this forum. If he/she wants to own up to it and explain, that's fine, but I'm not going to name drop if he/she doesn't want me too. 

I'm pretty cool with that person, and despite what many think who don't really know me, I'm not out to "get" anyone. I only want people to be truthful.

Besides....I've resently changed my name to Paul "positive" Janulis, so I want to stay on the friggin' positive side! :armed: 

Sorry for all the secrecy, but I'm sure you all understand. :shrug: 

Gotta go! 

Hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 9, 2002)

Paul
Seems like a snobbish attitude, and does seem to fit that group as of the last year and a half. The good thing is they are not the only game in town. Comments like those told to you show the, We're better than you attitude, and is very un-Remy like. 
I don't think he would approve.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 9, 2002)

Paul,
I totally understand and if you're cool with the person, great!
Dan


----------

